# Very nice router accessories for Dremel



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have been looking around for a better router base for the Dremel. I have the plastic item that Dremel manufacturers but have never been satisfied with it. It is kind of a pain to center and the base has a bit of play to it. I discovered a much nicer one that was created by Stewart MacDonald, an instrument maker tool manufacturer. They have a nice selection of rotary tool attachments and bits. For those interested, you might want to check this site. I will be purchasing the plunge router base and the circle making jig. A little pricey but not really that bad considering it is all metal construction.

David


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

I have had that Dremel router base from Stewart-McDonald for a long time and love it. Quite an improvement over over the plastic Dremel attachments.

Planeman


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I have been thinking about doing some inlay and thought this would be a better tool than the big router.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

can it be configured for use as a plunge router???


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the "hands on" verification that the base is a solid one Planeman.

Fred - Yes, it is a plunge router base that will accommodate a Dremel or Foredom type rotary tool. It has a nice adjustment to the height and looks like it offers high visibility. This is the best option I have seen for small routing. I also like the carbide spiral bits the company offers which would fit the Dremel tool.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have one I am now using on my Proxxon rotary….I used to use it with my dremel…but that died a miserable death (see my review of Proxxon Rotary Tool). It is excellent craftsmanship (made for Luthier's)....and gives you precision control and balance….thanks for the Review…I love finding out that others are having the same results as I am with a tool.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Actually, I haven't ordered it yet but want it  Now I have confirmation of two users who love it and I was curious if it would fit the proxxon, which you have now answered for me Reggie, much obliged. I have an old craftsman rotary that was given to me and have used for a couple years and a Dremel that I won in a Facebook promotional thing. I was looking at the Proxxon (after reading your review) and thought about making that an upgrade if the Dremel craps out.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, I was mad at my Dremel tool, and myself for buying one, but now I can see with the right accessories this could be a useful tool in more ways than I thought. Inlays. Yes.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Poroskywood….I have had rotary tools for a long time and find them extremely useful….once I hung one on my workbench….I hardly put it down….I now have a lazy susan next to it with some of the more used bits…and it saves me a ton of time….Some folks do not use theirs alot because there are alot of tools that do the same work - and if you haven't gotten used to the rotary….you will not miss it that much…(I used to use a trim router for much of the stuff I now use the Steward Mcdonald for).....I could continue with the trim router….but I like the better control and precision of the rotary better…I could go on with a list of other uses (I did on my proxxon review) but this is long winded enough…


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, I guess the accessories that came with the Dremel weren't so much for wood working. I used it to cut some hard wire and I ground down some screw tips sticking out when making some jigs. This router seems pretty cool. I use my trim router ALL the time so having this handy will give me a second small router with more control plus the plunge feature is something I don't have on my trim router. I'll check out your other review Reggie, Thanks


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

It would seem to me that the spring is in the wrong position for a plunge base, for a plunge the tool would be up unless pressed down to the stops or perhaps the spring stretches as the tool is depressed????


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

If I am not mistaken Fred, the upper springs is for setting the height depth and the bottom springs are for the press down. This base has a very nice setup for height adjustments from what I can see. Many other plunge bases have a clumsy feel.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

I would like to clear up this "plunge router" misconception.

This Stewart-McDonald Dremel attachment is NOT a plunge router. The spring you see is to aid in adjusting the depth up or down before locking the depth adjustment.

Planeman


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Planeman. I guess the plunge portion is misused and I had some misconceptions when first looking it over. It isn't exactly a plunge but can be used for inlay work. You just have to position the base on the work and then use the adjustment knob to lower the blade to the desired depth. Not really a plunge but doesn't really work 100% like a fixed based either. Am I correct on this?

David


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I noticed David's comment about the use of the router base on the Proxxon….If you do intend to use the base on a Proxxon instead of a dremel - check with Stewart Macdonald (StewMac) to see if they have made one specifically for this tool….I adapted mine (Dremel base) to fit my Proxxon (using the flex cable by the way) because I already had this and didnt want to have to buy another…..the Dremel (StewMac) base attaches to the dremel cap and the Proxxon does not have this…..I had a friend braze on a spring mounting clip on to the aluminum base so I could snap in the flex cable top (I believe thay have one for the foredom using the flex also and this may work the way mine does.

Didn't want anyone to be mislead…...If you need to see how I did it…PM me and I will send you the info.


----------



## RobbieC (Jul 8, 2013)

I"m going to fit my Proxxon IB/E to a StewMac router base too. Reggiek…can you give me the particulars?


----------

